# slin gains...



## malk (Sep 23, 2013)

been on slin for 3 weeks..Humalog and made some fresh gains weights up between8-10 
pounders,so since everything has pretty much stalled for the last year or so, this is
fvcking great news.I took a pic today from the back to compare to a standard back shot
from a few weeks back on hols,and there both unpumped pics,although I do feel more
pumped at the mo,only running test with it..ive been doing pre and post w shots on the
same day,or two separate shots post,all 10'ish iu's,this shit is good,and ide love to run a
proper protocol 4-5 times daily with a ton of protein/bcaa/glutamine ect,i think the gains would
be phenom.....
before

today


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 23, 2013)

slin is great stuff and I started back a few weeks ago and have gone up 5lbs which is great for me and i am still lean (15iu) what I noticed most about running slin this time is my legs are getting really lean. Each week I see new lines and more veins.


----------



## malk (Sep 23, 2013)

^ ye I was surprised how little fat if any I put on,if the diet is tight and nice clean carbs are used I think
you could drop fat no problem and grow. Imagine using gh with it too lol.
my arm is nearly a half in bigger too,i forgot to mention.


----------



## Sp250 (Sep 23, 2013)

I would like to give insulin a go in the near future.... I need to read up on it. Good work bro!


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 24, 2013)

i would only say go to slin if your dead serious about lifting and have a dead serious diet.


----------



## malk (Oct 1, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> slin is great stuff and I started back a few weeks ago and have gone up 5lbs which is great for me and i am still lean (15iu) what I noticed most about running slin this time is my legs are getting really lean. Each week I see new lines and more veins.


Do gains from slin drop fast after you stop? Im having 4 weeks off now before next run,wil i 
Keep the gains ive made till then...or lose a few pounds and fullness.


----------



## vassille (Oct 1, 2013)

malk said:


> ^ ye I was surprised how little fat if any I put on,if the diet is tight and nice clean carbs are used I think
> you could drop fat no problem and grow. Imagine using gh with it too lol.
> my arm is nearly a half in bigger too,i forgot to mention.



I just started a cycle like that slin/gh/test I'll let you know how it goes if you PM in the future weeks
Nice gains btw!


----------



## Night_Wolf (Oct 2, 2013)

malk said:


> Do gains from slin drop fast after you stop? Im having 4 weeks off now before next run,wil i
> Keep the gains ive made till then...or lose a few pounds and fullness.



You'll lose the fulness and some weight. Muscle tissue will stay, but rest will not.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Oct 2, 2013)

vassille said:


> I just started a cycle like that slin/gh/test I'll let you know how it goes if you PM in the future weeks
> Nice gains btw!


post your gains in here mate..



Night_Wolf said:


> You'll lose the fulness and some weight. Muscle tissue will stay, but rest will not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk



ahh,good to know,cheers mate..as long as you keep something that's cooly.


----------



## vassille (Oct 2, 2013)

malk said:


> post your gains in here mate..
> 
> 
> 
> ahh,good to know,cheers mate..as long as you keep something that's cooly.



sounds good malk, I dont have the time to keep a log but I'll post in here from time to time with updates
So far about one week in up 4lbs


----------



## malk (Oct 2, 2013)

vassille said:


> sounds good malk, I dont have the time to keep a log but I'll post in here from time to time with updates
> So far about one week in up 4lbs



nice makes me want to jump straight back on lol.


----------



## vassille (Oct 2, 2013)

I know the wait sucks lol
Been off myself the past 2 months and couldnt wait to get back in the game.


----------



## Vision (Oct 2, 2013)

malk said:


> nice makes me want to jump straight back on lol.



Great log and keep us posted, and be careful! I have to ask, with your ranting and raving have you had any Hypo issues brother?
How many cals are you taking in and when?


----------



## malk (Oct 2, 2013)

Vision said:


> Great log and keep us posted, and be careful! I have to ask, with your ranting and raving have you had any Hypo issues brother?
> How many cals are you taking in and when?


I did at first then when i found my level of sugar needed i was fine, around 70 per iu,the hypos came around
2 hours after shots,so started eating more at the hour mark,so a protein /carb shake with the shot
Another protein shake 30 mins laters then more food on the hour,at 2 hours more food again then
Im gtg sometimes i would have2 shots post workout,second shot an hour later,found this 
Really effective.i would only do this if i was at home though,near the kitchen lol.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 2, 2013)

slin is not nearly as dangerous as people make it out to be


----------



## Christsean (Oct 3, 2013)

^^^^this.

People use it all the time with life saving results. BB that use it properly can use it safely with great results also.


----------



## vassille (Oct 6, 2013)

quick update on my cycle, so far just about 2 weeks in up 8 lbs.


----------



## malk (Oct 6, 2013)

^^^ dude that's great gainage,do you do pre workout or post,or multiple shots through the day?
since being off I still feel a bit bigger and more pump in my workouts,but lost a few pounds
already,but even if I gained a pound of keepable gains im happy.Will get glutamine for my
next blast and maybe some aminos.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 6, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> slin is not nearly as dangerous as people make it out to be


for a guy with your level of experience no its safe, for the average guy yes is can kill you.


----------



## vassille (Oct 8, 2013)

malk said:


> ^^^ dude that's great gainage,do you do pre workout or post,or multiple shots through the day?
> since being off I still feel a bit bigger and more pump in my workouts,but lost a few pounds
> already,but even if I gained a pound of keepable gains im happy.Will get glutamine for my
> next blast and maybe some aminos.


Thanks Malk!
Im doing post workout GH and slin and shots with meals throughout the day. You always going to lose some gains but overall should be a positive net gain.


----------



## malk (Oct 8, 2013)

^^my mate got me two more Humalog pens today 6ooius..result! could not resist and took a shot pre w 
today,delts and arms workout,felt great,did another shot when I got home too, I might
just do 3 days a week for a few weeks now,im getting dnp 125mg caps to run a low
dose of that soon,il be fvcking dead by christmass lol.


----------



## vassille (Oct 8, 2013)

malk said:


> ^^my mate got me two more Humalog pens today 6ooius..result! could not resist and took a shot pre w
> today,delts and arms workout,felt great,did another shot when I got home too, I might
> just do 3 days a week for a few weeks now,im getting dnp 125mg caps to run a low
> dose of that soon,il be fvcking dead by christmass lol.



haha strange combo between slin and DNP. 
What's your thinking with DNP?


----------



## malk (Oct 9, 2013)

vassille said:


> haha strange combo between slin and DNP.
> What's your thinking with DNP?



ive held off for a long time,but the results are quick,i wont lie I need to shift some fat on my gut
but don't want to diet hard to lose it,i need to keep adding lbm so fvcking around with cals
and cardio dosnt sound attractive at this stage.In the UK its used extensively in bb and there
a ton of info ,logs on forums to get clued up on it,the 125mg tabs are low dose,and people have
run that with some good results.
Taking dnp and slin together..no don't see the point,so il run it for two weeks when im off slin,
you become flat/depleted/bloated on dnp and it takes a further week for the water drop and
fullness to return,then bang in some androgens carbs and slin back in for a blast.


----------



## vassille (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## RelentlessRock (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like fun!  Enjoy!  

I need to read up on slin.  I'm thinking T, GH and slin. That would be incredible maybe.


----------



## malk (Oct 11, 2013)

felt like a god in the gym today lol,felt really full at the end,good chest arm workout...good strength
shot 13 ius pre workout,went round a couple of building yards after then home arms still 
felt really full,over 18 now, unbelievable, they have never taped that big before.
I think also not working this week has helped, imagine how big you could get if you sat on your
arse  all day doing fvck all.....


----------



## malk (Oct 11, 2013)

RelentlessRock said:


> Sounds like fun!  Enjoy!
> 
> I need to read up on slin.  I'm thinking T, GH and slin. That would be incredible maybe.



ive upped my test to around a gram,made a big diff...that's all im doing atm,keeping all
the other compounds in the draw for later,going to try and max out gains on this
for now...ye gh/slin/tren/mast/var.......low test..would be awesome,plus some
water based stuff pre w.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 11, 2013)

Strong work! Ill be following this one.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 12, 2013)

slin is not the magic bullet..it's just another piece of the puzzle..  pre-workout insulin only will likely do very little except keep your muscles slightly fuller than usual. Also, ive seen insulin and DNP run side by side before.. im not sure what the rationale was..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 12, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> slin is not the magic bullet..it's just another piece of the puzzle..  pre-workout insulin only will likely do very little except keep your muscles slightly fuller than usual. Also, ive seen insulin and DNP run side by side before.. im not sure what the rationale was..



fuck man. not that dangerous at all SD!


----------



## vassille (Oct 12, 2013)

Another update
found a nice all you can eat buffet in town with great food and been hiting it hard. Weight has been climbing steadily now im up 12lbs. Bumped my test up too to 500mg a week.


----------



## malk (Oct 12, 2013)

12 pounds..shit I'm upping the dose lol..adding tren test mast blend next week.


----------



## vassille (Oct 13, 2013)

lmao you throwing everything at it but the kitchen sink


----------



## malk (Oct 15, 2013)

Picking up the dnp tomoz going to start mon wed fri only to begin 
With,
slin tues thurs , weekends off.


----------



## vassille (Oct 15, 2013)

what's the most amount of DNP you have done?


----------



## malk (Oct 16, 2013)

this is my first run ever mate,done a shed load of research,popped the first cap this morn,its a 
very low dose first run like I said eod 125mg,and I wont be bumping the dose up.
Il run it for 2 weeks and see what happens sides wise and if any noticeable fat loss.
the stuff can make you insulin resistant so with a bit of exogen slin can make the cycle
easier from what ive read.
I do feel a bit of a cheating cvnt using this stuff though,still not 100% happy using it.


----------



## malk (Oct 16, 2013)

also going to do pre workout slin shots,i seem to get better results doing it this way andget the most out of my training.


----------



## vassille (Oct 16, 2013)

125 is a low dose, more like a starter dose even taken ED. Not sure what effect that dose will have but from experience with this stuff 3 weeks is the most I would run it. I dont remember anything linked with insulin resistance but last time I did this was years ago. I find that a low carb diet along with some T3 does wonders for me so I shy away from dnp now days. 
You can lose some crazy weight at dosages upwards of 500-700mg daily (close to 1lb a day) but that's going to heat you up like an oven.


----------



## malk (Oct 17, 2013)

starting low just to see what tolerance I have too it,if im fine with it il try one a day ect and build up
slow,im in no rush mate.Have to say though my body temp was up yesterday,and walked
out the gym soaking wet,and yes, it does make you resistant to insulin apparently,its
why you go so flat on it through glyc depletion,so a little insulin can override this problem,
it knowing the right way is the science bit,but I think ramming nutrients into the muscle
around training is a good option,we'l see how full my muscles stay/strength etc.


----------



## SuperLift (Oct 17, 2013)

Keep up the hard work my friend & stay safe!


----------



## vassille (Oct 18, 2013)

From what I remember strength shouldnt diminish on DNP. Listen to your body and drink a lot of tomato (vegetable) juice like V8 we have here in the states. Watch your hydration very closely. You will be soaked most times so bring a chance of cloths everywhere you go lol
The way I did the dnp I went 3-4 days at 100mg then ramp up 3-days at 200mg and so on up to 700 then stop.

Be careful and good luck


----------



## malk (Oct 18, 2013)

Better today more energy good workout too,just the weight feels heavier lol
still fullish,had 13iu slin pre workout,will have weekend off dnp,and carb up.


----------



## vassille (Oct 25, 2013)

Another quick update...think is week 3 or 4 not sure anymore
weight up again although is slowing down a notch 15lbs so far. Im planning to continue another few weeks and see. I think my food intake hinders the gains because Im starting to lean out a bit which I think im not eating enough to grow. Im going to increase food intake and take it from there
how you doing malk?


----------



## malk (Oct 26, 2013)

update...still feel flat after running dnp,had a few refeeds this week and a few ius of slin to help 
things along,feel strong in the gym though so that's about it,bit in limbo atm...


----------



## malk (Oct 26, 2013)

vassille said:


> Another quick update...think is week 3 or 4 not sure anymore
> weight up again although is slowing down a notch 15lbs so far. Im planning to continue another few weeks and see. I think my food intake hinders the gains because Im starting to lean out a bit which I think im not eating enough to grow. Im going to increase food intake and take it from there
> how you doing malk?


15 lbs lean gains on slin mate is good,smashing the food now might have a neg affect on fat gains...


----------



## vassille (Oct 26, 2013)

malk said:


> update...still feel flat after running dnp,had a few refeeds this week and a few ius of slin to help
> things along,feel strong in the gym though so that's about it,bit in limbo atm...



Did you stop the dnp?


----------



## vassille (Oct 26, 2013)

malk said:


> 15 lbs lean gains on slin mate is good,smashing the food now might have a neg affect on fat gains...



thanks malk
Yea Im still watching what I eat at night and for the most part I keep carbs around 100g per meal which seems to have helped with the fat plus im eating normal food with minimal shakes and such.


----------



## malk (Oct 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> slin is not the magic bullet..it's just another piece of the puzzle..  pre-workout insulin only will likely do very little except keep your muscles slightly fuller than usual. Also, ive seen insulin and DNP run side by side before.. im not sure what the rationale was..



I agree with you pre slin does a job,and do notice less if run only that way in terms of mass.
Post workout shots seem to work best for that,,but some run 60iu a day with lantus but thats
Further down the line for me...dnp works well with slin they have a certain synergy effect
I cant explain it in words,but similar to when you had your first intimate moment
With a woman.


----------



## malk (Oct 27, 2013)

vassille said:


> thanks malk
> Yea Im still watching what I eat at night and for the most part I keep carbs around 100g per meal which seems to have helped with the fat plus im eating normal food with minimal shakes and such.


I just ordered more dextrose and whey seems to go fvcking quick doing this,im not
Sure if you could achieve same gainz with mostley food?what you think.


----------



## malk (Oct 27, 2013)

vassille said:


> Did you stop the dnp?


Yes been off this week but seems you need a bit longer to fill out,as its still in my
System for most of this week,im going to run some clen/eca next week and
Dnp again week after at same low dose for a week,i have droped my test down
Again so that could effect things as well,hen all this is out the way,il see how big
And lean i can get on a shic protacol and slin near xmass,
Ide like this thread moved into the journal section too if possible.


----------



## malk (Oct 27, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> slin is great stuff and I started back a few weeks ago and have gone up 5lbs which is great for me and i am still lean (15iu) what I noticed most about running slin this time is my legs are getting really lean. Each week I see new lines and more veins.


Is that post workout? Have you added any more size mate......hopefuly pick up some tren
Test mast mix tomorrow,need a bit of a kick over the next two weeks.


----------



## vassille (Oct 27, 2013)

malk said:


> I just ordered more dextrose and whey seems to go fvcking quick doing this,im not
> Sure if you could achieve same gainz with mostley food?what you think.



I dont see why not that's what im doing although I dont bother with too many shakes but you gotta do what you can to eat. You just have to eat a lot more when I want to gain more mass I increase the food intake at least 25% more than I normally eat.


----------



## vassille (Oct 27, 2013)

malk said:


> Yes been off this week but seems you need a bit longer to fill out,as its still in my
> System for most of this week,im going to run some clen/eca next week and
> Dnp again week after at same low dose for a week,i have droped my test down
> Again so that could effect things as well,hen all this is out the way,il see how big
> ...



From what I remember it does take a few weeks to fill up again from DNP. 
How much do you weigh btw?


----------



## malk (Oct 28, 2013)

15_6 this morn bro and feel flatish, work has been mad last couple of
Weeks as well which dont help,,,not to concerned though mate im
Still looking to cut a bit more for now....


----------



## malk (Oct 28, 2013)

Just had great workout delts and arms,superset mill press with single arm dbell
Fly,then superset preacher curl with dbell sculls,then vbar pushdowns with
Hammer curls,fvcking insane pump? No slin today just caffeine and clen
This morn,creatine in intra drink.just seemed to blow up and i dont know
Why,,shit like this really fucks me off,ive dropped test dose too so im
Confused why this happened today,could it be the clen caffeine and
Creatine diong this? Shows pre workout slin is not needed,had a 
Shot when i got home....


----------



## Jternes90 (Oct 28, 2013)

Haven't read much on slin, following your progress though. You've sparked interest. Good work!


----------



## malk (Oct 29, 2013)

vassille said:


> From what I remember it does take a few weeks to fill up again from DNP.
> How much do you weigh btw?



think your correct there mate im seeing changes every day now,9 days since dnp this morning looking 
leaner and stomach bloat almost gone...
this morn   clen..eph..caf...asprin...no slin today,working so some good cardio coming up lol.

got my tren/test/mast blend yesterday too at last! will pick up some oxys soon and more
mast prop for next blast.will be back on dnp next week have a 2 week clear-out before next
blast,will just shoot 200mg test this week while cutting.


----------



## goodguy19064 (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought for gains spin needed to be takes with hgh


----------



## malk (Oct 30, 2013)

Shifted 2ton of sand today in my fvcking van,nightmare! Great cardio though,got
Home around 1had some oats and hit the gym for legs 6 sets of squats,superset
Standing leg curls ,leg extension,6sets and bodyweight squats...legs fried...
Post workout slin 8iu, 300mg test only this week caffeine and clen.
Been reading a few studies on clens effect on insulin,interesting stuff.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 31, 2013)

lols I once shifted 1.5 ton of hard core on a small deveolpment from one house to another, only 50 metres between them but all I had was a wheel barrow and a spade. But being a southern softie I did not work out that day : (


----------



## vassille (Oct 31, 2013)

malk said:


> think your correct there mate im seeing changes every day now,9 days since dnp this morning looking
> leaner and stomach bloat almost gone...
> this morn   clen..eph..caf...asprin...no slin today,working so some good cardio coming up lol.
> 
> ...



That's a nice blend cant wait to recomp at some point and that would be my stack tren/prop/mast!

And another update:
week 5 I think kinda lost track of time weight up 22lbs. I actually had a stupid cold and the reason I was slowing down, now that I feel better appetite is up along with the weight.


----------



## malk (Nov 3, 2013)

will be ordering some more gears this week 500eq/150mastenth blend,a mast 325mg and another
 rip blend ttm that has an added  1000mcg methyl tren!, going to run dnp next week with clen for
5 days,2 weeks clearout then back on full fvcking throttle  lol


----------



## malk (Nov 3, 2013)

vassille said:


> That's a nice blend cant wait to recomp at some point and that would be my stack tren/prop/mast!
> 
> And another update:
> week 5 I think kinda lost track of time weight up 22lbs. I actually had a stupid cold and the reason I was slowing down, now that I feel better appetite is up along with the weight.



ttm is the bollacks mate get some high eq in there too! 22ibs that's some gain...colds suck im lucky
I never seem to get one..


----------



## malk (Nov 3, 2013)

cube789 said:


> lols I once shifted 1.5 ton of hard core on a small deveolpment from one house to another, only 50 metres between them but all I had was a wheel barrow and a spade. But being a southern softie I did not work out that day : (



shovelling hardcore sucks lol havnt done that for a while ,fvcks my lower back up too.


----------



## vassille (Nov 4, 2013)

malk said:


> ttm is the bollacks mate get some high eq in there too! 22ibs that's some gain...colds suck im lucky
> I never seem to get one..



Funny you mentioned because I started to add EQ a week ago. Yeah I felt crappy for a couple of days back to normal now still on the gain kick  shooting for another 8 lbs

Yea it's been some great gains so far


----------



## malk (Nov 4, 2013)

Back on dnp tonight feeling the heat already,will use clen as well and eca for 5
Days...ordered mast 325 and some proviron today,looking forward to trying
These together....


----------



## malk (Nov 6, 2013)

Dnp day 3, upped dose today too two caps,hot and sweaty in the gym today but no
Loss in strength,difficulty breathing towards end of workout,10 iu slin post workout.,will
Drop two more tabs tomorrow and one tab friday,sides are less this time,think the clen
Might have something to do with it.


----------



## malk (Nov 18, 2013)

mast enth/mast prop..proviron..dbol 750 test for the next 6 weeks ramping it up for a while with
 3 0r 4 shots pw of slin post workout for 2-3 weeks,sort of a mini blast see what I can do,im a
 week in with the mast's and hardening up nice,feel a lot fuller,bw back to 217 ish.
 much smaller waist and abs coming through.
 dnp and slin is a great combo.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 18, 2013)

malk said:


> mast enth/mast prop..proviron..dbol 750 test for the next 6 weeks ramping it up for a while with
> 3 0r 4 shots pw of slin post workout for 2-3 weeks,sort of a mini blast see what I can do,im a
> week in with the mast's and hardening up nice,feel a lot fuller,bw back to 217 ish.
> much smaller waist and abs coming through.
> dnp and slin is a great combo.




sweet gears bro - wtf is ttm?


----------



## malk (Nov 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> sweet gears bro - wtf is ttm?



test/trena/mastp blend... can you get rip blends mate,theres some real heavy stuff around now
like test base/tren/injectable oxy or dbol and methyl tren...there water based and great for
pre workout...not tried myself,fvcking bp would go through the roof lol.


----------



## vassille (Nov 22, 2013)

I didnt post in a while, final result after the 5 weeks on slin was 22lbs.  
Now Im going to harden up a bit and start a new stronger cycle in january hoping to get to 265lbs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2013)

vassille said:


> I didnt post in a while, final result after the 5 weeks on slin was 22lbs.
> Now Im going to harden up a bit and start a new stronger cycle in january hoping to get to 265lbs.



Beasting!


----------



## malk (Nov 23, 2013)

vassille said:


> I didnt post in a while, final result after the 5 weeks on slin was 22lbs.
> Now Im going to harden up a bit and start a new stronger cycle in january hoping to get to 265lbs.



solid gains....120kg bw...ive lost weight lol...think its adex,mast clen etc dropping the scales,feel good though.


----------



## vassille (Nov 28, 2013)

malk said:


> solid gains....120kg bw...ive lost weight lol...think its adex,mast clen etc dropping the scales,feel good though.



When I dropped some weight felt good too but after a while I need it to bulk up It's prob all in my head..it's a sickenss LOL


----------



## vassille (Nov 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Beasting!



Thanks Captn', yeah im geting a bit carried away with this bulk for sure lol


----------



## malk (Nov 29, 2013)

got more adex today,still the same think I might be in that place where the body is
just reseting itself,,fvck knows..no weight gain,libido is good etc and zero bloat, tempting
to ram more in but im going to be patient, been working hard lately that could be
the main reason, dehydration with stims and clen also..running some dbols and oxy
over the next week or two....keeping diet strict...


----------



## malk (Nov 29, 2013)

vassille said:


> When I dropped some weight felt good too but after a while I need it to bulk up It's prob all in my head..it's a sickenss LOL



I want to fill out a bit now too,but not gain any fat..im going for the more gears option and
extra slin lol.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 29, 2013)

^^^ best advices!


----------



## malk (Dec 2, 2013)

feeling jacked to fvck today,good workout on delts arms,cycle kicking in nice,no clen for a while
seems to flatten me out..
so stack atm is

mon test 400 1 mil,mast 325mil 1 mil,mast prop 1 mil.

wed test 350 1 mil, one amp organon sust, mast prop.

fri ,mast prop...dbol and oxy daily,slin pre and post workout.
adex 0.25 eod dropping dose its fvcking with gains I think.
get some fresh photos up soon too.


----------



## malk (Dec 19, 2013)

update pic 220lbs


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 19, 2013)

Beasting!


----------



## malk (Dec 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Beasting!



black n white is sexy bro, adds a few pounds of muscle in the photo


----------



## vassille (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking good brotha! Keep it up
You really like your juice dont you haha


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 6, 2014)

awesome man! running novlin r 10iu pwo with 1.5 g test e, 25mcg t3 and 6mg aromasin e3d! on slin for about a week weights already ashot up!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 6, 2014)

Any fat gains to report? 
About 2 years ago I added spin to my test n deca bulk... Gains were enormous, unfortunately good 60% of gains were fat and water weight :-(
Took me a while to loose the excess fat.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Dannie said:


> Any fat gains to report?
> About 2 years ago I added spin to my test n deca bulk... Gains were enormous, unfortunately good 60% of gains were fat and water weight :-(
> Took me a while to loose the excess fat.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



The important question is: did you keep that 40%? Cause that's a lot of muscle.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> The important question is: did you keep that 40%? Cause that's a lot of muscle.


Not much of it to be honest. After the cycle I decided to cut... for the first time in my life. 
But on a positive side I blew up rather quickly on my next blast, guess it due to the muscle memory.

I told myself not to use slin for bulking purposes ever again, unless its with HGH and T3.
I will be following these slin logs, perhaps it wouldn't hurt if I added more cardio or/and if I was on a miracle drug like Tren


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 7, 2014)

Start lean, say from 10% or less, blast on gear + slin till 15-16% - you don't need T3 etc, maybe some clen instead.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 7, 2014)

im on 10iu novalin r and with t3 i started at roughly 12%bf and have stayed there!! throwing in tren will definitely cause mriacles brotha!


----------



## malk (Jan 8, 2014)

clen is great with slin,apart from the cramps....ive put a bit of chub on over xmass,but nothing to get
really concerned about,ive also stopped the adex for a while,and that's made a big diff,strength going back
up ,size ect cant seem to get on with it,get the dose right,joints hurt less now too..
for the record though putting on fat with slin is down to your protocol being a bit off lol,diet,carb timing etc.

anyway ordering more fvcking gearz tomorrow coz im running out! happy new year.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 10, 2014)

ok Malk, I said fuck it, just added 400mg masteron p and 500mg tren ace to my stack of 1g test e, 25mcg t3, and 6.25mf aromasin e3d LETS DO WORK!


----------



## malk (Jan 11, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> ok Malk, I said fuck it, just added 400mg masteron p and 500mg tren ace to my stack of 1g test e, 25mcg t3, and 6.25mf aromasin e3d LETS DO WORK!


I like the fvck it protocol too,shoul get my test early next week,,,,,mast and tren should keep a lot
of water off,ide actually fvck off the aromasin mate,and get some dbol or oxy in there,that should
cause a shit storm,if feel better stronger bigger since dropping the adex,remember its all about
the nutrition around your workouts..crack on!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 11, 2014)

malk you are the fucing man yes buddy!!!!


----------



## malk (Jan 12, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> malk you are the fucing man yes buddy!!!!



its get big or go home from now on.....


----------



## malk (Jan 17, 2014)

double post bitches


----------



## malk (Jan 23, 2014)

Gear down to 2cc a week with some pre workout dbol only,increased food
Recently and cbl'ing with slin,filling out again and getting stronger.
Last few weeks been increasing bench slowly,pec strains usually hold me
Back on this,so far so good.up to 8reps on 315. And got 2 on 337,hope
To get to 10 reps on 315 soon...


----------



## vassille (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey Malk, 
how the heck r u doing brotha?
I see you still going strong rock on!!


----------



## malk (Jan 24, 2014)

vassille said:


> Hey Malk,
> how the heck r u doing brotha?
> I see you still going strong rock on!!



good mate,im full as  fvck right now,alot stronger...all good,how about you?


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

hey malk i dropped the t3 and am gettin muh stroger man i think that did it for me brotha!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Jan 30, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> slin is not nearly as dangerous as people make it out to be



I was given 6 more pens this week,so good for another 4 months 'ish. its very good with dbol.


----------



## malk (Jan 30, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> hey malk i dropped the t3 and am gettin muh stroger man i think that did it for me brotha!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



you could try a lower dose to increase with nitro retention etc,ive never used it tbh,im getting on much
better without adex in that respect but have low libido as a trade off.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

interesting yeah i just figured it this way. whatever fat i lose is the amount of muscle im hindering for growth with aas

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

Slin scares me too much to try. Good luck!


----------



## breakbones (Jan 30, 2014)

Slin is not what crybabys make it to be. This is my first run and I'm knocking 120ius per day 

As long as u eat big as u r suppose to n e ways along with eating more then u will be fine to the op
Good job brother on your gains u look solid keep up the hard slin work


----------



## malk (Jan 31, 2014)

breakbones said:


> Slin is not what crybabys make it to be. This is my first run and I'm knocking 120ius per day
> 
> As long as u eat big as u r suppose to n e ways along with eating more then u will be fine to the op
> Good job brother on your gains u look solid keep up the hard slin work



cheers bro,,how long would you run your dose for,,ive read you can use log for extended periods if
used post workout only for example which would be overall lower doses longer term.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 31, 2014)

Slin is not for beta ectomorphs


----------



## malk (Jan 31, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> interesting yeah i just figured it this way. whatever fat i lose is the amount of muscle im hindering for growth with aas
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



you could run dnp for a week every 2 months say and keep all fat gains off.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 31, 2014)

what do you think of dnp malk? is it the best and safe?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 31, 2014)

thanks man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 31, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> what do you think of dnp malk? is it the best and safe?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk



is it the best for fatloss? absolutely. is it safe? relative to clen? yes.. relative to t3? I believe so


----------



## malk (Feb 1, 2014)

read a good article once about using it for a 3 week clearout,seems to have an effect on receptors
I think slin was run too,ive done this but for only a week at a time,ive noticed gains still come so
actually believe it does work,fat loss is very noticeable.Its awesome stuff.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 1, 2014)

thanks guys!


----------



## breakbones (Feb 2, 2014)

malk said:


> cheers bro,,how long would you run your dose for,,ive read you can use log for extended periods if
> used post workout only for example which would be overall lower doses longer term.



I go 2-months blast then 2-3 weeks rest 

Keep In mind this is how my body responds to the slin


----------



## malk (Feb 2, 2014)

^^cheers think il take a few weeks out then,its not along time..does it work
Better with time off? I will miss the recovery i get from it.
Il smash some extra dbol to compensate lol.


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2014)

popped a cap of dnp this morn,will run it for 5 days...and lean up a touch,bring on the heat.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 3, 2014)

nice malk what fo you thi k of slin for pct gains

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Feb 3, 2014)

not looked into it mate,so cant comment really..sorry bro.but I suppose ide get pct out the
way first before trying,im sure it would help with recovery while being off cycle.
im boiling already lol dnp kicks in fast!!!


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 4, 2014)

haha nice on dnp appaently insulin makes nutrition shuttling in pct prime im just afraid of fat gain since on cycle i was good!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Feb 4, 2014)

AlphaStrength50 said:


> haha nice on dnp appaently insulin makes nutrition shuttling in pct prime im just afraid of fat gain since on cycle i was good!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


just use pre or post workout mate,fat gain should be zero,with the right amount of carbs.


----------



## malk (Feb 4, 2014)

feel like crap already,hot and cramping after chest and tri sesh..good pump in the gym
though,just 4ius pre but felt it more during workout,so more sensitive to it now,will try
3iu tomoz,and 10iu post workout...gut feels like a fvckin beachball lol,bloat on dnp
is a cvnt.


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 6, 2014)

thanks malk man!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Feb 15, 2014)

getting there,just need more thickness in middle upper back,bf highish but don't give a fvk
tbh,will keep bulk going.Could be sswitching gyms soon new and different equipment might
kickstart new gainage.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 15, 2014)

Bro great results. That's a beasting back!


----------



## malk (Feb 16, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Bro great results. That's a beasting back!



cheers bro,  happy overall,getting my traps to thicken out seems impossible lol,could
be genetic? but some thickness in lower middle taps would make it better..
lat spreads looking better!!


----------



## malk (Feb 20, 2014)

well into tri test 400 and test heptylate 300 combo ,mil of each per week,still full ,strength good..
holding weight easy without pushing the grub,230lb.Changed gyms,much bigger and better choice
of machines,and loads of hot burds everywhere..no slin this week,going to try and stay
off for a whiley,still a slice of dbol pre workout for a good pump.


----------



## vassille (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking thick brotha! 
What no slin...Cant be! 
Just messing with you, keep up the good work! 

About the traps,  had the same issues at the beginning too, but afterwards I've always worked those fuckers out I just didnt like the flat look accross the top. Some ppl do them with the shoulders but I hit them with the back. Just gotta go heavy. For a while I was hitting them with 500lbs but found that 400lbs and working the inner upper back with pull downs palms facing each other on a slightly bent bar really made them grow. 
Try it maybe it works for you too

One quick question...did you ever mess around with bolus insulin like Lantus?
Im trying to get some info on that 
txs


----------



## malk (Feb 23, 2014)

No mate,i do know a couple of guys who have used it though ,il ask them..
Yes my new gym has some great stuff im using on back day,had a good
Puldown maching using reverse grip,im gonna hit them twice a week ith
Delts as well,should see some growth over the coming months hopefully.

Yes bro had a whole fvcking week off slin,needed the break tbh,back on
This week!


----------



## malk (Mar 4, 2014)

Working on back poses..a bit better this one.


----------



## malk (Apr 1, 2014)

update...training going well,been crusng on low test for a while now,no real drop in weight
or strength 220 this morn,,,just got back from Paris lol,must have walked a thousand
miles round Disney and my legs and knees are fvcked!food was awesome...
Been off slin for 4-5 weeks now I think? cant wait to go back on..gonna be swole as fvck.
quick hol pic...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 1, 2014)

You handsome welsh bastard!


----------



## malk (Apr 1, 2014)

Haha,,might get some ugl botox soon,and go for a younger look lmfao.


----------



## malk (Apr 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You handsome welsh bastard!



Whats the plan for the coming months bro...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 3, 2014)

malk said:


> Whats the plan for the coming months bro...



I'm cutting bro ... Might look at a sneaky slin run once I hit 10%


----------



## cube789 (Apr 3, 2014)

malk said:


> update...training going well,been crusng on low test for a while now,no real drop in weight
> or strength 220 this morn,,,just got back from Paris lol,must have walked a thousand
> miles round Disney and my legs and knees are fvcked!food was awesome...
> Been off slin for 4-5 weeks now I think? cant wait to go back on..gonna be swole as fvck.
> ...



lookin awesome bro


----------



## 1bbigger (Apr 3, 2014)

Standard Donkey said:


> slin is not nearly as dangerous as people make it out to be



How do you run it SD. I seen your pictures with great results.


----------



## malk (Apr 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm cutting bro ... Might look at a sneaky slin run once I hit 10%



Good man...im thinking of trying some alpha pharma parabolin,its highly rated over here
And run dbol and test with it...is slin and tren a good combo? Or should i run it at
The end of the slin run to keep the gains going..



cube789 said:


> lookin awesome bro



I need some wheels now mate,thats the next mission then compete next
May in nabba.paris is a bit of a shithole mostley black north africans lol
Got stared at alot on the streets,was glad to gtfo of there lol not
Used to all that fuckery.


----------



## vassille (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey malk, 
What u up to brotha?
Looking good man keep up  the good work!
Do you test your blood glucose on and off the slin and if you do what r some of the numbers bro if you care to share


----------



## malk (Apr 5, 2014)

vassille said:


> Hey malk,
> What u up to brotha?
> Looking good man keep up  the good work!
> Do you test your blood glucose on and off the slin and if you do what r some of the numbers bro if you care to share



I dont mate,probably should lol,,,i do build up some resistance at the end and when off
I try and have plenty of low carb/clean food days as poss to even it out,,,how are you 
Hows the training n stuff.


----------



## vassille (Apr 6, 2014)

malk said:


> I dont mate,probably should lol,,,i do build up some resistance at the end and when off
> I try and have plenty of low carb/clean food days as poss to even it out,,,how are you
> Hows the training n stuff.



Im good man, been leaning out for the summer more like recomping hangin around 240.Been on an "extended" cycle for few months much like you..haha
Training is good switched it up to lighter weight slightly more volume. Im staying away from slin for now but who knows i might wake up one day and change my mind 
How about you what's in store for the summer?
 Yea I like to check blood glucose it show when you geting insulin resistance.


----------



## malk (Apr 7, 2014)

Well i thought it was time too get some back in,my recovery has been
Suffering alot lately so pinned 7iu today post workout and have
Been feeling it strong so sensitivity is back up'''''good...will just pin
Mon wed and fri for 4 weeks to help me along....


----------



## cube789 (Apr 7, 2014)

malk said:


> I need some wheels now mate,thats the next mission then compete next
> May in nabba.paris is a bit of a shithole mostley black north africans lol
> Got stared at alot on the streets,was glad to gtfo of there lol not
> Used to all that fuckery.



damn, will be good watching you achieve those goals malk.

last time I went to paris was a stag do, one of us grabbed a hookers boob, another got arrested for assault in our hotel, one idiot brought a bag of dog shit thinking it was drugs  & some of us brought donkey porn from the red light district






I admit to grabbing the hookers boob


----------



## malk (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha^^^^^ should have gone to vegas! Ide love to go there and watch the Olympia
And sample a few chicks.......


----------



## malk (Apr 14, 2014)

Got some alpha pharma test cyp,jabbin 2 amps a week,got oxys coming
And tren soon,end of week 1 7iu post workout feel good already,very
Full and pumped in the gym today,will keep it at this dose next week
Too....seem to be drinking alot of cola and whey drinks,not sure if its a good
Idea tbh lol,anyone drink cola around workouts? Tons of sugar...


----------



## malk (Apr 22, 2014)

up 4lb from last week but still feel flatish,reps on bench up already got 315 x 8 yesterday,so
the oxys are doing a good job,think I might try and stay a bit leaner on this blast and avoid
any chub gains.Main aim is get some more size on the guns,and most of my carbs will
be around workouts..


----------



## malk (May 1, 2014)

strength up again got nearly 10 on 140 but no spotter so no risk it lol,oxys making
me feel a bit sh1t tbh and sick....crack on. still trying hard to bring up legs,fvckin knees
hurt all the time..quick pic. note the calf vascularis,just need 2 inches on upper leg,gone
back to squat for now.


----------



## satisfaction1822 (May 2, 2014)

A few of my buddys ran slin, all had a great experience. One of them dident because he was a jackass and used it inbetween cycles, he still blew up but would say he put around 10 pounds of straight fat.


----------



## malk (May 2, 2014)

satisfaction1822 said:


> A few of my buddys ran slin, all had a great experience. One of them dident because he was a jackass and used it inbetween cycles, he still blew up but would say he put around 10 pounds of straight fat.



slin and dnp between cycles is good for around three weeks,gh would be better though,then back on
gear and slin.


----------



## malk (May 3, 2014)

three weeks test oxy slin,bit of recomp going on still 224lb diets tighter.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2014)

Looking the goods malk!


----------



## malk (May 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Looking the goods malk!


Cheers...

Mad how slin and oxys effect you bro,just need another 12 months now
To even everything up....


----------



## malk (Jun 7, 2014)

just started a 5 week run of tren hex,will be only 200mg per week,sust,and oxy..if goes well il
up the tren.slin is pre workout only atm 6iu's eaing clean and trying to drop some chub for
summer,ive lost around 7 pounds already,getting small gains in the legs now,but fvck its slow.


----------



## malk (Jan 24, 2015)

so im trying to gain some new weight in the next 4 weeks im 4 pounds heavier atm,eating a ton of
sh1t mainly,withplenty of good stuff thrown in,see if I can get close to 17 stone..
gram of test,some deca,mast,oxy and Humalog 2xdaily been on a week already and filling out
sharpish.Il get tighter on diet next week...ive been eating clean for the last 10 months ,lower
gear doses and the results have been poor,might pick up some rip blend this week too throw in
as well lol....happy days.


----------



## malk (Jul 17, 2015)

stone lighter,more aesthetic look smaller midsection is current goal.
no slin just tren for a few months and good diet.


----------



## malk (Jul 17, 2015)

no slin just tren for a few months,lost a stone and more aesthetic now..


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 17, 2015)

Looking great malk. Long time no see my pikey brother


----------



## malk (Jul 18, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> Looking great malk. Long time no see my pikey brother



cheers mate....how are you bro,whats going on with training n stuff like....


----------



## malk (Nov 17, 2015)

bit of an update...been cruising along on a gram of test and tbol,feel great loads of energy and zero sides..its taken
a while for the tbol to show its real effects but im really happy so far.Strength is creeping up all the time and condition
is good too, although im trying to gain weight.I feel il be bigger,stronger and fuller than I was on tren,and doubt il
use it again..


----------



## malk (Nov 26, 2015)

coming to a stop with orals and bring test down to 500mg 250 some weeks ,need a cruise> last week or so felt a little off
heart rate up,booked in to give blood in a few days,always helps! prolly keep this going till after xmas and chill out..
body weight 224 and looking /feeling more chunkey.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 27, 2015)

liked those tbols hey mate? might have check them out


----------



## malk (Nov 29, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> liked those tbols hey mate? might have check them out



yes bro just cut them now for a while as bp is creeping up a bit high....gave some blood today as well so
should be fine in a few weeks,great oral though well worth using imo....
took this yesterday shit quality though lol,sun aint shining here atm haha....lats are flaring out more now
and happy with that..


----------



## malk (Dec 31, 2015)

end of year gun shot...cruising along on 500 test and some tbols..

picture taken with new Nikon d5200..fvckin bad ass camera lads....


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 31, 2015)

^^ Pride of Wales! 

Not whales!


----------



## malk (Jan 6, 2016)

^^ haha more of a tuna atm! looking good in avi bro,the delts are poping....

leg workout today intense as fvck super set leg press 20 reps with 2 second hold on extentions 3 rounds drop set.
then three sets of vertical press...cant walk properly atm.


----------



## malk (Jan 31, 2016)

so ive been running test 400 test enth 250 and 0xy for a couple of weeks,strength and fullness are nice,ive got
some Cialis now to take ed,has some good effects while running gearz bp one of them..dieting will start soon
just want to maintain weight for another month before cutting.


----------



## malk (Jan 31, 2016)

Cialis (Tadalifil) has HUGE, HUGE benefits for the aging male, and especially the
 aging male who is into hormone replacement and bodybuilding!!



For starters, Cialis works by increasing blood flow throughout the body.
 This IS NOT just in the penis and strictly a sexual deal here.



Cialis improves blood flow everywhere!!

This makes it heart healthy and the best analogy I could give would be like replacing
 your air filter every time it gets dirty. This improved blood flow effects many tissues, including the brain.



With improved blood flow comes better pumps in the gym as well. Cialis is a highly underrated
 addition to any bodybuilding regimen when it comes to nutrient transport and cell volumization!!
Cialis reduces inflammation in the body.

Inflammation is something that bodybuilders constantly deal with due to muscle cell damage and stress.



It has been proven through studies that our measure of inflammation (C-reactive protein measure)
 drastically improves when taking Cialis, and this is most largely due to Cialis preventing plaque buildup in our arteries.
 This process reduces risks of cardiovascular disease in a major way!!



Cialis improves testosterone:estrogen ratio.

Cialis improves the testosterone:estrogen ratio by up to 30%. That improvement is definitely
 beneficial to the aging male and certainly beneficial to those on testosterone replacement therapy.



As some of you may know, long term testosterone administration can cause increases
 in estrogen balance as well, which is why those using test for replacement usually go on arimadex too.
 You may find that you can get by on less arimadex when you?re using Cialis. Along with
 the improved balance of test:estrogen comes an increased testosterone level as well!!





What else does Cialis do?

Well, let?s get into improved blood pressure next. Taking Cialis fights hypertension and can
 definitely benefit someone with high blood pressure or someone who has normal blood pressure
 but wants to make it even better. This is yet another huge benefit of using Cialis while on testosterone
 or any other steroid that can cause BP elevation.



A big fear of prescribing testosterone to patients is increased risk of prostate enlargement. 
Cialis reduces these risks by relaxing the smooth muscles of the prostate upon regular administration.
 This is primarily how it works as a sexual drug as well. 5-10 milligram per day...


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2016)

^^ good info for dick pills


----------



## malk (Apr 11, 2016)

update,,,,soon il start a fresh run feeling good atm just cruising on two amps of test a week,trainings going well
and hoping to bring the wheelz up this year hopefully and have a better balanced look.begining of May il
start a bigger cycle with anavar and tbol and some oxy on top,and get as lean as poss with some size this time..
heres a current pic..220lbs.Il log weekly progress from there..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2016)

Those jocks from 2005?


----------



## malk (Apr 12, 2016)

might be older than that bro haha...wear any old shit to work...no fvcks given..


been on tb500 for last two months,just had another order delivered and will just keep taking 2mg a week for
the aches n pains....great stuff though.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2016)

What's tb500?
Looking solid btw.
Thinking about my next Slin run in a few months


----------



## malk (Apr 16, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> What's tb500?
> Looking solid btw.
> Thinking about my next Slin run in a few months



its a peptide mate,anti inflammatory great for aches/joints etc....looking forward to getting a bit leaner this summer
mate,and deffo have some new muscle tissue,lost fair bit of weight too.......I still have a pen of Humalog floating
around was thinking of smashing it in the last few weeks of diet with oxys/tbol and fill out lol.


----------



## malk (Aug 31, 2016)

update...gains been good this year,better condition/size and now the plan is too add mass
cycle will be t400, tprop, tren ace, npp....oxy tbol...or superdrol for drier gains/size..looking
forward to start this in the next few weeks.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2016)

Fuck bro you be BEASTING!


----------



## malk (Sep 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Fuck bro you be BEASTING!



hey bro hows it going.....this year been good ,better diet and upped the protein,gear hasn't been too high tbh
so in going to have a blast on higher doses and tren soon il keep this updated
what you doing at the mo training wise? look big in the avi!


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 1, 2016)

All good I tightened up diet this year too. 

Took training up a notch too with a lot of super sets and hitting body parts 2-3 times a week.


Sent from my jewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## malk (Sep 1, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> All good I tightened up diet this year too.
> 
> Took training up a notch too with a lot of super sets and hitting body parts 2-3 times a week.
> 
> ...



same here mate hitting bodyparts 2x a week does work,few more aches n pains but worth it,getting my waist
down gives a better look too,been busting my abbs this year,ill go for a full shred next year and do some shows
that's the plan.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 9, 2016)

malk said:


> same here mate hitting bodyparts 2x a week does work,few more aches n pains but worth it,getting my waist
> down gives a better look too,been busting my abbs this year,ill go for a full shred next year and do some shows
> that's the plan.



I'm thinking about another slin run. Small doses, WO days only.

Rocking 103.5kg these days


----------



## malk (Sep 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> I'm thinking about another slin run. Small doses, WO days only.
> 
> Rocking 103.5kg these days





looking good man,,,big quads! that's what im after now...im starting my new grow phase now...
rip blend tren ,test,mast..with tprop/tren ace on top and npp deca,oxys pre workout and tbols,,,for about
6 weeks then cruise.....got some ramipril for any bp issues lol.


----------



## awrence (Sep 13, 2016)

very exciting


----------



## malk (Oct 3, 2016)

well three weeks into this tren cycle and not much to report apart from some nice strength gains,but gaining weight
is a problem,seem to lose any weightgain quickly, if anything in finding it hard not to lose weight lmfao..so just looks
like this could be a recomp or something,still early days though and sides not to bad atm.
how the fvck do people gain mass /size on this stuff? might be better for cutting...
when does sh1t really start happening with tren?how many weeks in...do feel tighter.


----------



## malk (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2016)

You've thickened up bro


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## malk (Nov 20, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> You've thickened up bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk



hey captain..do you know a lot of people have said that,i see it myself now there have been some decent changes
in the body over the last few months,bodyweight is pretty much the same though....ive been injecting around 3
mil per day,then cut that down too 4 days a week when it gets a pain,,,but gear wise its test p/e..all tren esters,
mast prop and npp....ive just started 600 bold per week as the npp dries up and see what that can bring,,
Diet has been loose,but with plenty of whey..my fav source of cals are bagels and icecream!
Just mix up a load of whey, icecream few eggs and blend it up...but upping the cals has had a great effect mate.
Icecream rules...... hope your well mate and smashing it in the gym!

I tore a muscle in my quad a few weeks back was swollen and black! but nothing to serious,
im back squatting already and theres
no pain now thank fvck lol...


----------



## malk (Dec 22, 2016)

end of year pic..off most gears now,cruising on 250 teste and 300mg bold for a while.6-7 weeks maybe,sides
got to much in the end and want to enjoy xmas lol..legs have come on the most this year..


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2016)

Wheelz are looking fine my welsh friend.

Have a jacked n tanned NY!


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## malk (Dec 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Wheelz are looking fine my welsh friend.
> 
> Have a jacked n tanned NY!
> 
> ...


cheers mate,and yourself,,let the beer flow!


----------



## malk (Jan 4, 2017)

so cruising on low test and bold atm and don't know how long I can do this tbh,dropped right down on strength etc,energy to
train is still there ambition lol,but coming off tren is a cunt....strength has dropped,but feel good  and bps down now so worth it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2017)

malk said:


> so cruising on low test and bold atm and don't know how long I can do this tbh,dropped right down on strength etc,energy to
> train is still there ambition lol,but coming off tren is a cunt....strength has dropped,but feel good  and bps down now so worth it.



I've never pct off tren only cruised - I'd probably hack my wrists with a butter knife. 

Got to crash my hormones before a docs appointment so feeling equally shite mate. 

Hang in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## malk (May 1, 2017)




----------



## malk (May 23, 2017)

ive been using superdrol now for a week and im pretty amazed by the results,blows oxy etc out the water,im only
using 10mg a day and the strength increases are crazy,,feel fuller too,if I can get the food down with this stuff...
il take it for 4 weeks I think and have a break...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 23, 2017)

10-15mg is all you need tops 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## malk (May 24, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> 10-15mg is all you need tops
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>


yes I don't think more is better with this stuff,,my mates running 20mg and he has put a fair bit of mass on tbf...how are
you man,noticed yest you have a log in ag.....


----------



## malk (May 25, 2017)




----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2017)

malk said:


> yes I don't think more is better with this stuff,,my mates running 20mg and he has put a fair bit of mass on tbf...how are
> you man,noticed yest you have a log in ag.....



I'm running minimal gear, still rehab on the shoulder but making some good progress on my deads and squats. Got a good 3-4kg of fat to drop thou mate.


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## malk (Jun 26, 2017)

still working on the wheelz...dieting hard now fats and protein...gear soon will be var sdrol proviron test
and some tri tren,only a mil a week though,a gay dose for some androgens...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 26, 2017)

Getting some sweep on them wheels. That tren dose sounds sensible you don't need much.

Lions got a thumping by the kiwis, no chance there but I think they'd take it to the Aussies and beat them senseless 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## malk (Jun 27, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Getting some sweep on them wheels. That tren dose sounds sensible you don't need much.
> 
> Lions got a thumping by the kiwis, no chance there but I think they'd take it to the Aussies and beat them senseless
> 
> ...


cheers,,yes slow progress could do with more always mate....fvck the lions were poor up front,decent in the backs,,but lack the physicality
needed up front..hopefully the next test will be a bit more competitive!


----------



## malk (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## malk (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## malk (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## malk (Jan 28, 2018)

View attachment 65457
View attachment 65458


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 4, 2018)

Really slin is great stuff!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Great share! Keep updating...


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

Learned a lot of things!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 9, 2018)

aww...shoulder! Carry on bro


----------



## malk (Nov 6, 2018)

IMG_20180515_204626_638.jpg (43.2 KB)

Update..won nabba wales over 50 class in may this year..
Still at it!


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 6, 2018)

malk said:


> IMG_20180515_204626_638.jpg (43.2 KB)
> 
> Update..won nabba wales over 50 class in may this year..
> Still at it!


Congratulations man!


----------

